# Cadaver Tomb (transi)



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Finally finished my Cadaver Tomb (transi) that is started last Halloween










Here are some videos of it in action in my shop but with out the fog (it sets off the smoke alarm)






Here's another view






The how-to will follow


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This looks great!
It looks very different on the lawn than it does in the shop. Did you paint the sarcophagus or is it just a matter of the difference in lighting?
I'm guessing that the cadaver is supposed to be a decomposing body that was left on top rather than something sculpted into the lid. Is that assumption correct?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is AMAZING! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful work, Caretaker!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

i love it. Great job on it.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

fontgeek it is suppose to be a sculpture of a rotting corpse see wikipedia: Cadaver tomb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, no I didn't repaint the photo was taken on a rainy halloween, so its just the lighting


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY nice....!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice! I like the draping of the clothes or shroud on the corpse and his close up expression.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks everyone, I will be doing a tutorial so stay tuned


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Really great work! I like how the eyes come on when it moves. I was wondering, did you plan for the eyes to turn off after the lid stops moving when it's open, or did you want them to stay on until the lid closed again?

Either way, you did a really fantastic job!
*_


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

no I planned the lights to come on when its moving, also I have the fog only coming on when its opening not closing


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's incredible!


----------

